# Introducing Alfie! (pic heavy)



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I am very pleased to introduce our new boy Alfie, who arrived home yesterday. Alfie's daddy is Karcasam Daniel Steele, who lots of you will probably know won Best Dog at Crufts in 2009. Personally we think Alfie is every bit as handsome as his daddy, but obviously we are biased! 























































He has settled pretty well so far, he was understandably nervous at first but is getting more relaxed, he is such a snuggly boy, all he wants to do is climb on your lap and have cuddles.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's lovely how old is he?? Who's his dam??


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

He's 7 months old. His dam is Karcasam Fifi Forgetmenot. I got him from Nick & James at Cholas Chihuahua's, Nick had Alfie & Alfie's sister along with another dog as potential breeding dogs, but decided just to use the other dog and rather than selling Alfie on to another breeder he wanted him to go to a family home, so offered him to us. We're very pleased he did!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, he's so handsome! Lucky you!!!!!! 
I love his name, too. I wanted to name Dexter "Albie", Alfie is close! 
Again, Congrats! Was his sister just as gorgeous or did you get to see her?


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

He's such a stunner!!! Lol @ his Dams name! My daughter loves the show Fifi forget me not. xx


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning! But then the Karcasm dogs always are! (although im biased too, Maisie has a few Karcasm dogs in her pedigree too!)


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

His sister was lovely, they were pretty much like twins! His daddy was there too, Nick is a professional show dog handler - he takes other breeder's dogs and trains them in ring craft, so Daniel has been staying with them for a while. 

Nick & James have been so lovely and helpful, so many of the breeders I contacted just wanted to sell me a dog without taking the time to talk to me and answer my questions, but they really took the trouble to talk things over and offer advice.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They are the way breeders are meant to be!! I have 2 girls one is from a byb who is out to make every penny but I love this dog so much hahaha te other is from a lovely breeder who has some really good dogs exhibits judges etc etc abd my baby is just perfect!!

Congrats


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I see on Crufts 2009 that Karcasam Daniel Steele is listed under "DOG CHALLENGE CERTIFICATE" ... does that mean Best of Breed or am I reading it wrong?? Alfie is definately a good looking dog.... congrats....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hi alfie! welcome to the forum. i know nothing about krufts or whatnot but thats awesome


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jan dog challenge certificate means he got the cc (challenge certificate) for dogs wch gies towards his champion status we need 3 under 3 different judges to be a champ


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Alfie is such a handsome boy, congrats on your new little dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is so o o o cute. Do you just want to squeeeeeze him!?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's really lovely.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you answered that question Daisydoo! I'm pretty clueless on the judging rules!

And yes, I really could cuddle him all day. :love9:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

another beautiful long coat on here, wonderful =)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is really gorgeous!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your lovely comments! Plus- apologies, just realised my error - Alfie's Daddy wasn't BoB, he was best Dog. Doh! I really am not very good at all the different classes. Will go back and edit before anyone else discovers how ignorant I am.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a handsome boy, congrats on your new addition!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh congrats - he is stunning!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice... he is adorable


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

He is beautiful!! He reminds me of Luna when she has a full coat.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Alfie is just gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I love his coloring!! Same as my Rico


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

He is adorable!!! Very Handsome


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Alfie is one of the most beautiful chi's I have ever seen. And don't let hubby kid you... these guys love "their" babies.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww I love him what a stunner 


RosieC said:


> I got him from Nick & James at Cholas Chihuahua's,


We have a girl who's dam is from cholas, her name is cholas lady of elegance don't think she was ever shown tho 
xxx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

He is just adorable!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow what a sweetheart! Alfie is a bunch of cuteness!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous little boy he is!


----------

